# Gloves when changing lightbulbs



## margie (Oct 6, 2010)

So how many of you wear gloves when changing your low energy light bulbs?

This may seem a strange question but my OH has just told me that I should.

The story is I was changing a lightbulb when the glass broke (its not sharp) and I ended up with white powder on my hands. Now low energy light bulbs contain a small amount of mercury and I was concerned that I had cleaned my hands properly particularly as I have cracks in my skin. OH helpfully told me that mercury can be absorbed through the skin.....   

Tried the internet is suggested a paste of flowers of sulphur  can't say I have a supply, another said alkali soap. Presumably any soap that does not claim to be neutral....

So like I said do you wear gloves to change lightbulbs.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow i never knew that...apparently the extra new long ones if they break your supposed to seal off the area and all sorts..

Thanks for the heads up Margie


----------



## FM001 (Oct 6, 2010)

I also read somewhere that your not supposed to throw out with everyday rubbish, what do you do with them then? Toby.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 6, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it.

During one of my experiments when at University. We were busy heating up a sample and keeping an eye on the temperature using a mercury thermometer. We were quite surprised for quite a while when the temperature refused to rise no matter how high we turned the heater up.

As it turned out, the thermometer had broken and we'd been breathing super-heated mercury vapour for several minutes!

I'm still here! (not that I'm saying that mercury isn't a problem! It was just a chance to type up yet another anecdote!).

Andy


----------



## margie (Oct 6, 2010)

toby said:


> I also read somewhere that your not supposed to throw out with everyday rubbish, what do you do with them then? Toby.



Some supermarkets have bins for bulbs and batteries

To Andy - I would have been less concerned if I hadn't had the open cracks in the skin, as the powder from the bulb had got on to the skin.  Anyway OH has been making things worse by suggesting several tablets he happens to have for a natural food store which he says will bind to any mercury.  Next time he can change the bulbs.

Years ago when I was doing organic chemistry as part of A Level, the Chemistry teacher would regularly pass around chemicals to smell. The bottles all had skull and crossbones and said do not inhale.....


----------

